# Middlesex NJ Pics 2/26/10



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's some pics of our last storm got about 14''


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Jersey is taking over the forum.... 

Is that rt1 in the 4th picture?


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

great pics, how do you like plowing with the 4500, there might be a 4500 or 5500 in the works for myself for next year


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

s&mll;1017369 said:


> Jersey is taking over the forum....
> 
> Is that rt1 in the 4th picture?


Yeah thats rt1


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

garyparr8;1017400 said:


> great pics, how do you like plowing with the 4500, there might be a 4500 or 5500 in the works for myself for next year[/QUOTE
> 
> Its a great truck i love it and its a 550


----------



## garyparr8 (Aug 29, 2009)

Greg Aquila;1017410 said:


> garyparr8;1017400 said:
> 
> 
> > great pics, how do you like plowing with the 4500, there might be a 4500 or 5500 in the works for myself for next year[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

he said middlesex haha


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics greg....been meaning to call you......it has been a crazy and busy winter....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good jersey guys


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

tls22;1017424 said:


> Great pics greg....been meaning to call you......it has been a crazy and busy winter....





garyparr8;1017414 said:


> Greg Aquila;1017410 said:
> 
> 
> > that 550 does look great i like all the lettering on it, but i was asking about the 4500 you have in your equipment list, sorry about the confusion
> ...


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

nice truck, this has been the year for snow removal that for sure.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah its been a great year plowing !! payup


----------

